# Entzündet hatte sich der Aufstand in Paris (word order)



## kalamazoo

I was surprised to see a sentence in "Deutsche Geschichte für Dummies" that seemed to use the past perfect and that started the sentence with the past participle.
Here is the sentence "Entzündet hatte sich der Aufstand in Paris, weil die Bürger hungerten, während ..., followed by lengthy clause about Louis XVI wasting money and not impressing people any more.  Did I misunderstand?  Is starting a sentence with the past participle like this something common or accepted, or used for special purposes sometimes?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

kalamazoo said:


> Is starting a sentence with the past participle like this something common or accepted, or used for special purposes sometimes?


Das ist in der Schriftsprache normal.


kalamazoo said:


> Entzündet hatte sich der Aufstand in Paris,


_Der Aufstand hatte sich in Paris entzündet_
… ist die normale, unmarkierte Form.

Wenn man ›entzündet‹ an den Anfang stellt, dann ändert sich die Betonung (Hervorhebung). Man müsste sich den Kontext anschauen, d. h. die vorhergehenden Sätze, um genau beurteilen zu können, worauf die Umstellung zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## kalamazoo

Thanks!


----------



## Gernot Back

Isn't it normal that, when talking about a revolution, you want to know how it came about?
The topic _revolution _(kind of an _inflammation of a society_) is already established in the preceding context. Consequently, _entzündet_ is an associative anaphora, something already given, which the next sentence links up with.  The interesting *new* information (the comment) comes in the end of this sentence.



			
				en.wikipedia.org said:
			
		

> So-called free-word order languages (e.g. Russian, Czech, to a certain extent Chinese and German) use word-order as the primary means. Usually the topic precedes focus.


Topic and comment - Wikipedia

In German news, reports about accidents without personal injuries always read _*Verletzt wurde niemand*_, and never _Niemand wurde verletzt_. This is because possible injuries are associative anaphoras of an accident already mentioned in the preceding sentences stating where and when it took place.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> *never* _Niemand wurde verletzt_.


Übertreiben wir mal nicht!

Hier ein paar Gegenbeispiele aus aktuellen Pressenachrichten:
Hier: Bei einem Auffahrunfall in Gauselfingen ist am Dienstag ein VW Golf gegen eine Hauswand geschoben worden.  Niemand wurde verletzt
Hier:  Die Feuerwehr rückte mit knapp 50 Leuten aus und löschte den Brand. Niemand wurde verletzt.
Hier: Morscher Baum blockiert die Straße.  Niemand wurde verletzt,   größerer Schaden sei nicht entstanden, so die Polizei.
Usw.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Übertreiben wir mal nicht!


Ich stimme Gernot schon zu. Deine esten beiden Links aus viertklassigen Lokalblättern spreche nicht gegen Gernots Regel, sondern für schlechte journalistische Qualität.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Links aus viertklassigen Lokalblättern


Sind (z.B.) die Süddeutsche Zeitung
_Die Rauchentwicklung sei moderat gewesen, sagte ein Sprecher der Feuerwehr. Niemand wurde verletzt. _
und  Merkur.de
_ Vier Häuser und ein Fahrzeug sind laut Polizei beschädigt worden, niemand wurde verletzt. _
etwa auch viertklassige Lokalblätter? __

Sind noch mehr Beispiele nötig?


----------



## Kajjo

Ach mein Gott, immer das Argumentieren mit Ausnahmen. Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft Gernots Regel bestreiten?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> In German news, reports about accidents without personal injuries  always  read _*Verletzt wurde niemand*_, and  never _ Niemand wurde verletzt_.




Solche apodiktischen Aussagen sind leicht zu widerlegen ....... .


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Solche apodiktischen Aussagen sind leicht zu widerlegen ....... .


Ja, dich stören solche Aussagen. Aber gerade da du linguistisch interessiert bist, könntest du es auch gutwillig als "fast immer" verstehen. Ausnahmen bestätigen Regeln. Es ist eigentlich lästig, immer ausführlich formulieren zu müssen, nur um seltene Ausnahmen auch zu erfassen. Mit nur wenig gutem Willen kann man solche Aussagen schon korrekt verstehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> seltene Ausnahmen


Es sind aber (besonders) in diesem Fall  keine seltenen Ausnahmen.
Für  _"Niemand wurde verletzt_."  gibt es in den Medien  seitenweise (27 Seiten!) Googletreffer. Was soll da diese Behauptung?


----------



## kalamazoo

It's funny to see that now all the German speakers are arguing with each other!  Anyway, in English, I don't think you can find many examples where a sentence can begin with a present participle followed by the helper verb, unless it's an unusual or contrived example.  That's why I was surprised by the word order in the sentence in my book.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## JClaudeK

kalamazoo said:


> It's funny to see that now all the German speakers are arguing with each other!


It's just about "always - never".

But I fully agree with


Gernot Back said:


> The topic _revolution _(kind of an _inflammation of a society_) is already established in the preceding context. Consequently, _entzündet_ is an associative anaphora, something already given, which the next sentence links up with. The interesting *new* information (the comment) comes in the end of this sentence.



Edit: The _present past participle followed by the helper verb _is usual in German.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> The topic [...]  is already established in the preceding context.


Hier noch zwei  Beispiele für  "a sentence  started with the past participle" :

_Ebbe und Flut sind wahrscheinlich die bekanntesten Beispiele dafür, wie sich Gezeitenkräfte bemerkbar machen. *Hervorgerufen* werden diese Kräfte durch Gravitationsfelder, ......_
_  Die aufgezeichnete Radarspur sorgte für Diskussionen: [...] *Verursacht* wurde diese durch das vorher beschriebene Manöver. (_Piloten veräppelten den Lotsen)


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Es sind aber (besonders) in diesem Fall keine seltenen Ausnahmen.
> Für _"Niemand wurde verletzt_." gibt es in den Medien seitenweise (27 Seiten!) Googletreffer. Was soll da diese Behauptung?



Können wir uns so einigen: Wenn die Verletzung _nicht_ hervorgehoben werden soll, wird _"Niemand wurde verletzt_." verwendet, sonst oft auch "Verletzt wurde niemand."

Der eigentlich wichtige Punkt:
Der gebeugte Teil der Verbgruppe (wurde, zeigt Passiv an) steht an zweiter Stelle. Austauschbar sind die anderen Teile. (Selbstbezug:   "Austauschbar" habe ich aus zwei Gründen nach vorn gestellt: 1. weil es der wichtigste Punkt (der Punkt, der das Topic beschreibt) ist, 2, weil es besser an den vorhergehenden Text anschließt.)

---


----------



## kalamazoo

I think all or at least almost all the examples are using some form of 'werden,' not 'haben' or 'sein.'  Is there a reason for this? Is there a distinction?  (Comments with a little explanation in English as well as German would be appreciated.)


----------



## Hutschi

The reason in the last examples is passive voice. Passive voice is build with a form of "werden".

"Werden" exists also as active voice. Er wird rot. Rot wird er.
"Haben" does not create passive. It can be used with "werden" as passive voice theoretically, but it is not idiomatic: _*Er wird gehabt._

Passive:
Niemand wurde verletzt.
Verletzt wurde niemand. Nobody has been hurt.

Active: (other meaning)

Niemand hat sich verletzt.
Verletzt hat sich niemand. Nobody has hurt himself/herself.

Active, status - the participle "verletzt" works as adjective or adverb, respectively.  :
Niemand ist verletzt.
Verletzt ist niemand. Nobody is hurt.

The principle is the same:  The finite verb has place 2.
If "Verletzt" is important and you want to topicalice it, it can be moved to the first place to emphasize it.


----------



## kalamazoo

The original example that I asked about wasn't a passive, so I wondered if this word order would be more common with a passive than it would be with an active verb.


----------



## Hutschi

It is the same principle:


Der Aufstand *hatte sich* in Paris *entzündet*. default order, verb bracket.
In Paris hatte sich *ein *Aufstand entzündet. "In Paris" is emphasized. We do not know about the "Aufstand", so I write "ein"
But a definite article is possible if there is some explanation:
In Paris hatte sich der Aufstand entzündet, der später weltbekannt wurde.
In Paris hatte sich *der Aufstand* entzündet,* weil die Bürger hungerten*, (Context makes it definite.)
Entzündet hatte sich der Aufstand in Paris. "Entzündet" is emphasized and it left the verb bracket here.


*Entzündet *hatte sich der Aufstand in Paris, *weil die Bürger hungerten*, Both the first and the last phrase are emphasized here.


Passive voice is possible here but changes the meaning.
In Paris wurde ein Aufstand angezettelt. (It is more idiomatic here than "entzündet" - and more pejorative.)


----------



## berndf

kalamazoo said:


> It's funny to see that now all the German speakers are arguing with each other! Anyway, in English, I don't think you can find many examples where a sentence can begin with a present participle followed by the helper verb, unless it's an unusual or contrived example.


There is no present participle in the sentence we are discussing. The sentence is a present past perfect with subject and main verb inverted. Since German does not have SVO word order but V2 word order there is nothing unusual about this. As long as the conjugated verb (_hatte_) is in 2nd position, many alternative word orders are possible.


----------



## kalamazoo

Yes, sorry, I meant to write past participle.  In English, we can move things around quite a bit, but it would be really odd to reverse the order of the past participle and the conjugated verb.  That's why it surprised me.

This isn't a present perfect example, but here's a well-known palindrome in English with a SV inversion:   *Able was I ere I saw Elba.*


----------



## berndf

kalamazoo said:


> This isn't a present perfect example, but here's a well-known palindrome in English with a SV inversion: *Able was I ere I saw Elba.*


Yes, that is what is left over of V2 word order in English. The shift of word order from V2 to SVO is related to the decay of case endings. There is an ongoing discussion if the word order became more rigid because of the loss of case endings or the other way round. But the developments are surely related. Without case endings and and flexible word order you couldn't tell if _the man bit the dog_ meant the the mas was bittten by the dog or the other way round. In a case inflected language like German subject and object are distinguished by case and not by position: _D*en* Mann biss d*er* Hund=The dog bit the man _and _D*er* Mann biss d*en* Hund=the man bit the dog._


----------



## Hutschi

In German an equivalent form is:
Die Frau biss die Maus. Here nominative and accussative are the same. So you cannot see who was biting.

Most often the context explains it.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> always read _*Verletzt wurde niemand*_, and never _Niemand wurde verletzt_





Kajjo said:


> Mit nur wenig gutem Willen kann man solche Aussagen schon korrekt verstehen.


Verzeih, Kajjo, aber  - aus meiner Sicht- wenn man liest ''immer X und niemals Y'', so bleibt einem nicht viel Spielraum für ''ein wenig guten Willen''.
Ich muss JCK (#9) zustimmen.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Verzeih, Kajjo, aber  - aus meiner Sicht- wenn man liest ''immer X und niemals Y'', so bleibt einem nicht viel Spielraum für ''ein wenig guten Willen''.
> Ich muss JCK (#9) zustimmen.


Ich spiele ja ganz gern mal den _agent provocateur_, aber das war in diesem Thread nicht beabsichtigt. Ich hätte meine Aussage wohl, wie ich das ja meist auch sonst tue, erst einmal auf Google überprüfen sollen. Gefühlt ist es bei mir jedenfalls so: Bei Berichterstattungen über Unfälle habe ich noch nie in Radio- oder Fernsehnachrichten gehört "niemand wurde verletzt", immer nur "verletzt wurde niemand."

Bewusst auf das Phänomen gestoßen bin ich übrigens zum ersten Mal vor über dreißig Jahren, als ich meinen Ex (Doppelstaatler USA/BRD) in Hamburg besuchte. Es hatte ihn in die englischsprachige Redaktion der DPA verschlagen, während ich noch weiter in Mainz studierte. Wir waren bei seinem britischen Kollegen zum Kaffee eingeladen und beide unterhielten sich amüsiert darüber, wie deutsche Unfallmeldungen üblicherweise "gestrickt" sind. Mittlerweile wohnt und arbeitet mein Freund für die DPA in Sydney und jetzt verstehe ich auch warum.


----------



## YourWorldIsNotReal

Ich mag Journalisten, die ungekünstelt in etwa so schreiben wie sie auch im Alltag reden. Hunter S. Thompson zum Beispiel. Von daher würde mir 'Es wurde niemand verletzt' in einem Artikel möglicherweise sogar besser gefallen als 'Niemand wurde verletzt'. Wobei der Unterschied in diesem Fall natürlich nur minimal ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt ein Phänomen:
Eine Art Vereinfachung der Sprache bis hin zu einfacher Sprache bzw. leichter Sprache. Dabei wird die Grammatik stark eingeschränkt.
Die Tendenz gibt es schon lange. Aber heute wird sie verstärkt. 

Hierbei wird auf lange Sätze verzichtet und auch Nebensätze werden eingeschränkt. Auch der Wortschatz wird vereinfacht.
Aber selbst in dieser werden Vertauschungen verwendet. Einfache Sprache – Wikipedia


> „Immer größer wurde der Tumult. ..."


----------

